# IVF or IUI? Advice please



## chocolatefudge (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello ladies,
I wonder if any of you can give me advice from your own experience?
I am 41, never been pregnant, high fsh, amh 2.4, very poor responder to 450 Menopur at first IVF cycle. Had two measureable follicles, but only one egg at EC which didn't fertilize properly. Presumably that means that one follicle was empty.
One of the consultants at my clinic said that IUI was my best option as I responded so poorly; my first medicated IUI cycle produced one follicle, but was BFN. 
My question is whether people think it is worth persevering with the IUI when I don't even know whether the follicle will have contained an egg, or whether it would be better to try IVF again?


----------



## Billybc (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi - I didnt want to read your post and not respond as I have noticed not one person has left you a message.

I'm of a similar age to you and 5 years ago went through 2 cycles of full IVF - my first cycle was terrible, poor quality eggs etc etc.  Second cycle was totally different I had really good quality eggs etc and now have a 4yr old as a result !  Dont know reason for change, drugs were not increased and no change to prescriptions etc.

I can only suggest that you talk to your consultant and go for what he suggests.  Where are you being treated?  I wish you every success hun.  Take care.

xxxxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I think you need to speak to your cons about the statistics but if it were me I would rather go for IVF as the success rates are higher generally. It usually follows that the more controlled your cycle is the better the sucess, Have you thought of a natural IVF or IVM cycle rather than a full blown iVF?


----------



## chocolatefudge (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi Ladies,
Thanks ever so much for replying. I really didn't know what to do, but my gut feeling was that I'd have more chance with IVF. However, my consultant said since I first posted the question that he recommends medicated IUI but that he would do a 'rescue IVF' if I had four or more follies on the IUI cycle. Well, today was my first scan at day 8, and there is only one follicle there, so the rescue IVF is obviously not going to happen. I have to pay for my cycles, so I'm wondering whether to go back to the consultant if this cycle of IUI doesn't work and ask him again if he would do the IVF. I am so conscious that if I can manage to get two follies on the IVF meds I have twice the chances of a single follie on the IUI cycle. The main problem seems to be that the clinic's usual procedure is to abandon and IVF cycle if there are less than four follies and by the look of it I'm never going to manage that.
Oh dear, sorry, just feeling a bit sorry for myself this evening.
Thanks again for replying.
chocolatefudge xx


----------



## Billybc (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi hun - dont give up yet, you've still time but I totally understand how you must be feeling.  Have they changed your meds at all today?  What is your clinic saying?  Which clinic is it hun?  I tend to agree with you about having full IVF as I think this would have a better result.  If they have not suggested you increase meds can you not phone them tomorrow and stress your concerns etc and ask to go in for consultation?
Let me know how you get on hun.
Thinking of you - p.s. and dont ever worry about feeling sorry for yourself, we have all been there hun.  Its a very difficult and traumatic thing to go through and too easy for other people to say "try not to worry".
 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MaisieCat (Sep 9, 2010)

Hello Chocfudge,

I'm about your age (42 in June '11) and have just been through a failed IUI.  Your post interested me as we are in a similar situation (although I did respond rather better to stimulation, getting 4 follies and I have been pregnant before (>20 years ago though and I did not go through with it, which leaves me somewhat regretful)).

When my case was reviewed, they originally just called me and just suggested repeating the IUI (which had been the original plan - 2 IUIs than try IVF).  I then realised that I could be waiting several months to do it and got rather upset and started thinking that I wanted to go straight to IVF.  After a few emotional calls to the clinic, I got an appt. to see my consultant (last Friday) and he was really supportive, agreed with all my concerns about my age and showed me the clinic's latest success rates for IUI and IVF for 40 & 41 y.o.'s compared to the 42 and overs.  He said I could go straight to IVF if I wanted to and found me a 'slot' in November but, as I had responded well to the IUI stimms, we felt that it would be worth trying another IUI then instead.  

I don't think I'd have agreed to another IUI if they hadn't fitted me in so quickly, and also reserved me a slot for IVF in January should the IUI not work.  I consider myself very fortunate that my consultant seems to have really 'pulled out all the stops' for me.  (He told me that he and his wife went through very similar things at around the same age as me, so that may have had a bearing on things.)

I know that my situation is different because I responded well, but I'm hoping that hearing about my experiences will make you feel less 'alone'.

I have never heard of 'rescue IVF' and think it sounds like a marvellous option.  I might ask about this, and what it entails, given that I had 4 follies last time.  I am I right in assuming that that would have meant they would have done an EC instead of an IUI had you had 4 follies?

You did not say which clinic you are at.  Some clinics do seem to have more success with older ladies than others.  Don't give up or feel bad about pestering to see your consultant.  He'll be the one that can get things sorted for you I'm sure.  Oh, and never forget - you are the paying 'customer' - I know it sounds a bit brutal, but that is the bottom line.  The consultant does know best about all the 'nitty-gritty', but he still has to consider what you want too.  He should be able to explain any extra risks, and the merits of different choices and help you to make the right decision, rather than just dictate what you should do.  (Well that's my opinion anyhow.)

Oh, and definitely don't feel bad about feeling sorry for yourself.  If you go and read a few of my posts from the last week or so, you will see that you are definitely not the only one.  

Sorry I seem to have waffled on a bit (a bad habit of mine - I can truly talk the hind legs off a donkey!)

Lots of    coming your way and a big    if you need it too.
Feel free to PM me if you want a chat.

A-M
xx


----------

